# Ordering online issue



## jidebl (5 mo ago)

Good day everyone, please I want to place order for piston ring online and is only two site that deliver to Africa but my problem is they did not specify if the price is for set of piston ring which is four piston or just for a single piston all they put is piston ring kit and I did write to ask without any reply from them,please can you guide me concerning this, thanks


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

As there are usually 3 rings per piston it is common to call them a set so one set per piston


----------

